# Bello HD



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Belo is pulling there HD feeds for cable companies, because they want them to pay for the HD feed. This is happening in several cities, Fort Worth, St. Louis, New Orleans, Charlotte and Norfolk, Virginia. Why should we have to pay for the HD feed when we can get if for free with OTA. This is BS!! In the St. Louis area call KMOV channel 4 (CBS) to complain or your local station. 

Here is a link
http://www.tvpredictions.com/belohd010507.htm


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

mhayes70 said:


> Bello is pulling there HD feeds for cable companies, because they want them to pay for the HD feed. This is happening in several cities, Fort Worth, St. Louis, New Orleans, Charlotte and Norfolk, Virginia. Why should we have to pay for the HD feed when we can get if for free with OTA. This is BS!! In the St. Louis area call KMOV channel 4 (CBS) to complain or your local station.
> 
> Here is a link
> http://www.tvpredictions.com/belohd010507.htm


A few corrections it is Belo Corp. not Bello and it is Charter Cable that is currently being affected. The SD feed is still there and is still free for the cable company to receive.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

It is the same crap that other "companies" are pulling, to stop them from being on DirecTV as well.

I don't get it. Doesn't make much sense to me...
I would think the Networks would *WANT* their channel to get to as many homes as possible... so they can charge more from their Advertisers.

They are probably just trying to offset the cost of doing business in HD.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

boba said:


> A few corrections it is Belo Corp. not Bello and it is Charter Cable that is currently being affected. The SD feed is still there and is still free for the cable company to receive.


Sorry about the misspell. But, what I realize it is for cable companies now. But, what next? Directv and Dishnetwork? Yeah, the SD feed is still there. But, the people with HD tv's want the HD feed not the SD. Why should we or the providers (Charter, Directv,...) have to pay for the HD feed? They make plenty of money from there commercials. It just sounds like these stations are just trying to milk more money out of us.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Directv already has Belo's ABC feed in Dallas and both satellite companies pay for the channels they carry or at least have a contract for retransmission. The cable companies have FCC granted license for SD transmissions.


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I don't get it. Doesn't make much sense to me...
> I would think the Networks would *WANT* their channel to get to as many homes as possible... so they can charge more from their Advertisers.


I agree with your opinion, but the cablecos pay everyone but the broadcaster. They should stop paying ESPN, etc. and reduce your cable bill by 50%.


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> It is the same crap that other "companies" are pulling, to stop them from being on DirecTV as well.
> 
> I don't get it. Doesn't make much sense to me...
> I would think the Networks would *WANT* their channel to get to as many homes as possible... so they can charge more from their Advertisers.
> ...


That's pretty much it on the nose. The broadcasters have spent millions on a digital infrastructure and they're trying to leverage everything they can to pay for it.

They're going to leverage even harder now since the new multicast rules came out with the mandate for childrens programming and the secondary channels.


----------



## bluedogok (Sep 9, 2006)

I know that the ABC affiliate in Oklahoma City (KOCO-5 owned by Hearst-Argyle) pulled the HD feed from Cox Cable the week of the OU-Texas game, it is all about money. From what I heard they are wanting ridiculous sums to carry the HD broadcast.

We still don't have the NBC-HD signal here in Austin since Lin will not come to an agree with D* or E*. All of our alternates here went away on Jan. 1.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

bluedogok said:


> I know that the ABC affiliate in Oklahoma City (KOCO-5 owned by Hearst-Argyle) pulled the HD feed from Cox Cable the week of the OU-Texas game, it is all about money. From what I heard they are wanting ridiculous sums to carry the HD broadcast.
> 
> We still don't have the NBC-HD signal here in Austin since Lin will not come to an agree with D* or E*. All of our alternates here went away on Jan. 1.


I think that is all a buch of BS!! People in these area's that the stations won't sign over money, should call and keep calling these stations to complain and get everybody they know to complain. Maybe then these stations will change there mind. As I have been saying we should have to pay for free tv.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

The NBC affiliate here in Charlotte is a Belo station. They haven't pulled the HD feed to Time Warner Cable, but if they do, I can still receive it OTA.


----------

